
Ask HN: Posting on new releases - polyvertex
Hi!<p>I posted a news on HN a week ago about a small project of mine getting publicly released for the first time. No business involved. Audience is limited but helps me to improve the application by submitting suggestions or asking questions following a logic I didn&#x27;t think about before.<p>It is a good thing for the project so I would like to keep spreading the word.<p>Would it be considered as spam if I keep posting here about new releases, say a couple of times a month?
======
jcr
The rules for "Show HN:" posts say you should not keep posting new versions.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> " _New features and upgrades ( "Foo 1.3.1 is out") generally aren't
> substantive enough to be Show HNs. A major overhaul is probably ok._"

~~~
polyvertex
The question was not much about "new release" posting, more about spreading
the word about a new project. And news could be written in a more "creative"
way.

I asked the original question because a one shot news will not necessary gets
"enough" attention, depending on the time or the day it has been posted for
example.

Also I've read that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11237340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11237340)

~~~
jcr
I think you misread the comment from Dan (dang); he clearly qualified his
statement with, "in about a year." Which is the same as stated in the HN FAQ:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

>" _Are reposts ok?_ "

>" _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._ "

If you want to spread the word about your project, you'll be better served by
doing something interesting with it, blogging about the interesting thing you
did, and submitting said blog post to HN. As long as you can keep doing
interesting things with your project, you'll keep getting plenty of attention
here.

~~~
polyvertex
Fair enough, thanks for taking the time to answer

